# Hornblower era frigate the L'Hermione will visit Portimão in the Algarve



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Although Hornblower and Jack Aubrey fans might be disappointed to find that the frigate in question
belongs to Hornblowers greatest adversary, the French as the 32 gun frigate flies the French tricolour !!

:fencing:

Nevertheless her imminent arrival in the Algarve on Wednesday 8th May, is mentioned in British
Expat dispatches, namely Expatica.


Expatica - French frigate L'Hermione heading for Portimão in the Algarve


Suffice to say British Expats in Spain have been kept up to date with her progress and are also catering
for those Brit's who enjoy their Napoleonic naval heroes.

:lol:

Beat to Quarters Capt, French frigate flying the French tricolour bound for Spain


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Williams2 said:


> Although Hornblower and Jack Aubrey fans might be disappointed to find that the frigate in question
> belongs to Hornblowers greatest adversary, the French as the 32 gun frigate flies the French tricolour !!
> 
> :fencing:
> ...



Whoops sorry, I mean't to say that L'Hermione is due to arrive on Tuesday 8th May, anyway you can
check Hermione's latest postition here:


Frigate L'Hermione's latest position


Finally just to get you in the mood for a return to the Age of Sail, here's a fantastic music video with
scenes from the film, Master & Commander.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hermione arrives in Portimao today Portimão, announcing her a arrival with a rolling broadside.



Hermione docks in Portimão today


----------

